# Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden



## TioZ (30. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin, 

ich bin ab Mitte Mai für 14 Tage in Schweden. Genau genommen in Hestra, in der Nähe des Sommen-Sees ,direkt am Raklangen. 

Nun ist es mein erstes mal in Schweden und doch eher nen Familienurlaub, zumindest für alle anderen Beteiligten, ich werd mich wohl auf die Hecht- und Barschangelei konzentrieren dürfen, wobei der Hecht im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Ich denke von der Zeit her passt ganz gut, bei mir zu Hause in MV steppt zu dieser Zeit der Bär für die Raubfischangler. 

Was mir aber vollkommen fehlt, sind Erfahrungen bezüglich der Methoden und Köder in schwedischen Seen. Zu Hause funzen ja die Gummifische das ganze Jahr ziemlich gut aber Schweden assoziiere ich eher mit Wobblern.. wat weiß ich wie ich darauf komme 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach passenden Ködern und würde mich freuen wenn ich hier den ein oder anderen Tipp bekommen könnte. Geangelt wird vom Boot aus, Jerbaits habe ich in so ziemlich allen Farben und Größen aber Wobbler sind in meine Köderkiste eher selten anzutreffen. Echolot ist aber dabei. 

Preislich mag ich mir vorab keinen Rahmen stecken, was brauchbar erscheint wird auch gekauft. Vielleicht brauch ich auch gar nicht so viel mitschleppen sonder kann vor Ort alles erwerben?!

Wie ist überhaupt die Gewässerstruktur, sollte ich es zu dieser Jahreszeit in den Schilfgürteln versuchen oder eher die Kanten beackern. Der Schleppangelei kann ich nichts abgewinnen, aber für den Hin- und Rückweg würd ich mir schon 3 - 4 tieflaufende Wobbler zulegen wollen.. puh.. so viele Fragen, nen neues Gewässer aber nur 14 Tage Zeit. Freu mich wirklich über jeden Tipp, vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand ne Gewässerkarte oder weiß, wo ich eine herbekommen.

Vielen Dank vorab..

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Kauf doch vor Ort!

Die ansässigen Angelläden haben die fängisten Wobbler und die nützlichesten Tipps!

Ich selbst würde es ansonsten  mit einem _*ZALT*_ und *Nils Master* Invincible versuchen, die bekommst du dort überall und die haben mir in Schweden immer zuverlässig gute Hechte gebracht


----------



## Kark (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Die Hechte beißen in Schweden auf die selben Köder wie acuh hier. Gummi geht eigentlich immer! Farblich hat da jeder so seine Favoriten. Viele schwören auf natürliche Dekors, wir haben aber auch mind.genauso gut mit z.B. Chartreuse gefangen.
Ansonsten halt Jerkbaits. Ich bin nicht so der Wobbler-Angler und habe dementsprechend wenig damit gefischt. Fangen tun aber die selben Wobbler wie hier (Zalt, Salmo Perch, ...)


Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Fischsuppe (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach sind Jerkbaits die besten Köder in Schweden. Damit hast du ja schon fast alles. Als Köder zum Werfen würde ich ebenfalls zu dem Zalt in 14 cm (sinkend) in allen möglichen Farbvarianten raten. Der ist einfach ein Alleskönner. Der Nils Master ist ebenfalls gut, allerdings lässt er sich nicht wirklich gut werfen. Zum Schleppen hat sich auch der Pike Fighter (Spro, einteilig) bewährt. Läuft sehr gut und ist nicht teuer. Zudem würde ich wirklich große Spinner mit *Bleikopf* (Mepps rot/weiß) mitnehmen. Die Dinger sind auch für Barsche sehr erfolgreich. Sonst, braucht man nicht wirklich viel. Gummifische sollten zwar ebenfalls mit, aber ehrlich gesagt sind die eben genannten Köder fängiger in Schweden. Warum, dass verstehe ich auch nicht. 

Bis dann


----------



## ajaekel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Hi,

wenn du ne passende Rute hast, ist beim Angeln mit Poppern dort echt Herzrasen angesagt. Da die Hechte dort oft auch am Rand stehen, sind die Bisse im Flachen Wasser auf Popper spektakulär. Man sieht die Welle auf den Popper zukommen und das Wasser explodiert  Selbst dicke Barsche sind da nicht zimperlich!

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Vielen Dank, 

dann steh ich ja erstmal gar nicht so übel da. Zalts hab ich nen paar in der Kiste, Gummi in allen erdenklichen Farben, Formen und Größen. Das die Jerks gut laufen sollen freut mich am meisten, bei uns fangen die großen Gummis einfach zu gut, da komm ich nicht oft dazu die Jerke rauszuholen 
Ich werd noch ne Hand voll Wobbler kaufen, der Rest wird dann vor Ort besorg.

Ich weiß jetzt auch wo genau das Boot liegt und zwar am Raklången. Sieht so erst mal ganz gut aus, vor allem nicht so riesig groß, davor hatte ich ja nen bisschen Angst.

Danke nochmal, vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand was genaueres zu dem See.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du ne passende Rute hast, ist beim Angeln mit Poppern dort echt Herzrasen angesagt. Da die Hechte dort oft auch am Rand stehen, sind die Bisse im Flachen Wasser auf Popper spektakulär. Man sieht die Welle auf den Popper zukommen und das Wasser explodiert  Selbst dicke Barsche sind da nicht zimperlich!
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr geil, 

Popper hatte ich jetzt im Winter schon vollkommen verdrängt, werd sie auf jeden Fall mit einpacken.

Hab bei mir im Sortiment aber nur die lütten, daumenlangen Dinger. Haste vielleicht nen Tipp was die größeren angeht?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Nochmals mei Rat und Tipp:

Kaufe vor Ort die Köder, sind nicht teurer als bei uns und du bekommst im Laden die derzeit fängigsten mit den ensprechenden Tipps.


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Ach, die Taler sind mir in dem Fall sch***egal.. ES IST URLAUB!!! :vik:

Aber so werd ich es handhaben.. hab die Köderkisten ja voll und alles was mir noch fehlen könnte hol ich vor Ort. Hab ja jetzt nen endlich nen Grund die teuren Wobbler zu kaufen an denen ich früher immer mit hängendem Kopf vorbeigehen musste.. weil ich sie seinfach nicht brauchte 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Der Grund für den Kauf vor Ort ist ein anderer:

Wenn du im Laden kaufst, freut sich der Inahber und gibt dir die besten Tipps, die du am neuen Gewässer benötigst. Mit dem empfohlenen Popper z.B.  fischt du u.U. einfach zu hoch, wenn das Wetter zu warm ... muss nicht, kann aber sein und darauf lasse ICH mich im Urlaub nicht ein.
Die meisten großen Hechte in Schweden habe ich an ganz bestimmten Stellen im Freiwasser gefangen, die nötigen Stellen, Tiefen, Köder hat mir der Ladeninhaber gesagt!


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Darauf werd ich dann wohl auch angewiesen sein.. is ja immer alles ander als einfach in nem unbekannten Gewässer in 14 Tagen die richtigen Stellen zu finden. 

Ich hatte schon mal nach Karten gestöbert, scheint ja aber grundsätzlich nicht so das Problem zu sein, vor Ort welche zu bekommen, oder wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich der Gewässerkarten?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Säp (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Ich würd mich da auch auf Jerkbaits verlassen, Rapiotail oder Vela,
oder wenn du auf Topwater setzen willst, dann den hier, auch für Barsche top...

http://www.topwater-productions.de/store/category/17


----------



## TrapperT (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

nimm auch mal was kleineres mit. Bei uns gehen sehr gut 3er Spinner in schwarz mit gelben Punkten (ich glaube es ist der von DAM und sehr gut gehen schwere Meerforellenblinker von Gladsax in 30 Gramm schwarz/silber und der Lachsblinker Möre Slida in 40 Gramm schwarz/silber. Wenn Barsche in dem See sind, geht mit Sicherheit alles, was farblich nach Barsch aussieht. Der Vorteil bei den genannten Blinkern is eine geniale Wurfweite, dass sie ganz flach über Kraut laufen und dass auch was anderes beissen kann. (große Forellen oder Barsche)

Gruß


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Ich hab gerade ne Mail bekommen.. ich wieß gar nicht wie ich mich haben soll.

DAS!!! ist der See in dem das Boot liegen soll.. die Spinnen doch. Meine Vorfreude geht gerade nen bisschen den Bach runter. Wenn ich sonen 40 Gramm MeFo-Blinker mit nehme, brauch ich kein Boot mehr.. da schmeiss ich rüber. Was an dem Tümpel nen Boot mit Motor kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen.

Da muss sich doch einer vertan haben oder wat?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*



TrapperT schrieb:


> Bei uns gehen sehr gut 3er Spinner in schwarz mit gelben Punkten



Wo bei euch?


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Wer hat dir das mal geschickt?

Du sagtest doch, dass du direkt am Raklangen bist und der sieht so aus:

http://www.vitamalk.de/vitamalkalt/Raklangen.htm


----------



## flasha (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Der Hestrasjön ist gerade mal max. 1,4m tief...im Durchschnitt aber 1m!


----------



## hechtangler_tom (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Also ich empfehle auch immer zum kennenlernen eines Gewässers Schleppwobbler a la Nils Master Invincible, Turus Ukko, Rapala Super Shad Rap, Salmo Pike.


----------



## flasha (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Ach übrigens:

http://www.gislaved.se/download/18.1479ef910045739d518000729/Hestrasjön.pdf


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Das Reisebüro hat mir gesagt dass es sich bei der im Ferienhaus vermerkten Angelstelle um den Hestrasjön handelt aber um so länger ich drüber nachdenke, um so absurder wirkt es. Spätestens jetzt wo flasha schreibt, das man durch den Tümpel durchlaufen kann. 

Die müssen sich vertan haben.. das Boot soll mit einem 8 PS Motor bestückt sein.. das kann gar nicht in dem Teich liegen. Ich muss da morgen noch einmal anrufen.

Wenns doch so is muss ich schauen ob ich nicht nen Boot im Raklangen bekomme, wenn nicht wird das Haus storniert.. ich werd noch wahnsinnig.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Hat du einen link zu dem Ferienhaus?


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*



flasha schrieb:


> Ach übrigens:
> 
> http://www.gislaved.se/download/18.1479ef910045739d518000729/Hestrasjön.pdf



WOW.. geil.. auch wenn der Teich sch**** is.. aber da gibts bestimmt noch mehr karten aber mein schwedisch is so mies.. ich muss mal stöbern.

Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Hier beim Anbieter und hier die genaue Lage

ist nicht die ideale Angelhütte aber ich hab mich ja auch eher nem Familienurlaub angeschlossen, für die Kinder prima und ich dachte "Schweden.. da kannste gar nix falsch machen."

MfG

TioZ


----------



## TioZ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

@flasha .. kannst Du mir nen Tipp geben wie ich an mehr Karten aus der Gegend rankomme, ich steig nicht hinter die Funktionsweise der Seite. 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## flasha (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*



TioZ schrieb:


> WOW.. geil.. auch wenn der Teich sch**** is.. aber da gibts bestimmt noch mehr karten aber mein schwedisch is so mies.. ich muss mal stöbern.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Kein Problem 




Hier hast du mehr:

http://www.gislaved.se/naturmiljo/kalkning/sjodjupskartor.407.html

Kann leider kein Schwedisch! Hoffentlich sind die Sachen richtig 

EDIT: Oben Links kannst du den Übersetzer von Google nutzen! Einfach auf Deutsch stellen, dann wird es ein wenig verständlicher 


Mal eine OT Frage: Was zahlt man bzw. was zahlst du für den Urlaub?! Schweden wäre eine Klasse Alternative für den Sommer *g*!


----------



## TioZ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*



flasha schrieb:


> Mal eine OT Frage: Was zahlt man bzw. was zahlst du für den Urlaub?! Schweden wäre eine Klasse Alternative für den Sommer *g*!



14 Tage - 1150 Taler fürs Haus + 200 € pro Auto für die Fähre hin und zurück. Wir fahren mit 3 Autos sind dann also 1750 / 10 Männeken..

Wenn sich das mit dem See jetzt noch klärt sind 175 Euro für 14 Tage Urlaub nen absolutes Schnäppchen 


MfG

TioZ


----------



## flasha (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Das nenn ich mal günstig. Danke!


----------



## TioZ (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

SO, ich hab heut noch einmal mit Novasol telefoniert.. 

Entweder die wissen dort überhaupt nix über die Häuser welche sie vermieten oder ich hab echt in Klo gegriffen und das Boot liegt wirklich in diesem Teich mit ner Durchschnittstiefe von 1 Meter. 

Es spricht ja eigentlich alles dafür, dass die sich bei Novasol verhauen haben denn in der Anzeige heißt es, der See wäre 1000 Meter vom Ferienhaus entfernt.. das würde so ziemlich genau auf den Raklangen passen.. ich bin trotz alledem kurz davor die Buchung zu stornieren.

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig! #q .. Hab mich so gefreut auf den sch*** Urlaub, nu bin ich schon wieder arg am zweifeln.

Wie siehts eigentlich sonst mit Mietbooten dort aus, bekommt man im Normalfall auch vor Ort nen kleinen Kahn mit Motor oder muss ich meinen Kutter zur Sicherheit mitschleppen?

MfG

TioZ


----------



## tidecutter (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Mai ist rum! Wie war es denn dort letztendlich oder hast Du storniert?


----------



## TioZ (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Moin Moin..

So, nu bin ich schon ne ganze Weile wieder im tristen, deutschen Alltag angekommen und denk noch sehr oft an den Schwedenurlaub zurück.

Schon mal vorweg: alle Bedenken vorab waren unbegründet.. für einen "Nicht-Angel-Urlaub" war es ne wahnsinnig kurzweilige Fischerei.

Aber von vorn: Wir, das waren meine Eltern, meine Schwester mit Familie, Cousine mit Kind und Mann sowie meine Wenigkeit haben am Sonntag pünktlich 23 Uhr in Rostock mit der Fähre abgelegt. Mit nem Bier in der Hand haben sich die Kerle das Ablegemanöver von Deck aus angeschaut. Dann, nach dem Essen kehrte so langsam Ruhe auf der Fähre ein, was ich aber vergeblich suchte, waren die Schlafsessel wie ich sie von der Norwegenfähre kannte. 
Also ab zur Rezeption, Kabinen nachbuchen... denkste! Alles, bis auf eine, ausgebucht. Also in die letzte wirkliche Schlafmöglichkeit die drei Kinder (3-6 Jahre) + Schwester und Cousine verfrachtet, der Rest der Truppe hat versucht in der Cafeteria zu pennen. Auf mehr als ne viertel Stunde hab ich es in der Nacht nicht gebracht aber egal.. ab morgen Früh ist Schweden! 

Gegen 7 Uhr sind wir in Trelleborg aus dem Hafen raus und dann waren es "nur" noch 500 km bis zum Ferienhaus. So ohne wirklichen geschlafen zu haben doch ne ganze Ecke, zwischendurch hab ich auch echt mit mir kämpfen müssen. Aber von der Vorfreude und reichlich Kaffee beflügelt haben wir dann gegen 15 Uhr das Ferienhaus bezogen.
Fix die Autos entladen und dann wenigstens mal "gucken" wie das Wasser hier in Schweden so aussieht 

Also die Spinnrute geschnappt und runter zum See. Eine Stunde vom Steg aus mit dem kleinen 7cm-Slider von Salmo in rot-weiß durch die Gegend geschmissen und schon war alle Müdigkeit vergessen. 4 Bisse, ein Aussteiger und einen Hecht von vielleicht 50 cm konnte ich verbuchen. Was soll das bloß erst morgen vom Boot aus werden?!. Abends bin ich dann noch mal mit der Knipse los.

http://img5.*ih.us/img5/5691/k1024l12.jpg 

Am Dienstag war dann erstmal ausschlafen angesagt, der Vermieter konnte mir das Boot sowieso erst gegen Mittag an Wasser bringen. Was in Schweden „gegen Mittag“ heißt, weiß ich jetzt auch.. in Deutschland wäre ich schon wieder ausgeflippt aber was solls, ich hab Urlaub! Gegen 17 Uhr war ich dann endlich auf dem Wasser.

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/1640/k1024l4.jpg

Die nächsten vier Tage liefen prima. Im Schnitt kann man sagen ca. 1 Hecht / Stunde. Am zweiten Tag mit Boot stieg gleich nen richtiger Kracher ein.. 90 cm und der kampfstärkste Hecht den ich bis dato zum Fotoshooting hochhalten durfte. 
Ich hab den bewährten rot-weißen Slider zwischen die Seerosen gepelzt, mir während der Absinkphase nen Kippchen angesteckt und ihn dann mit zwei kurzen Schlägen wieder vom Grund hochhohlen wollen. In dem Moment blieb der Salmo hängen, ich dachte zuerst wieder an einen uralten Seerosenstock, welche in einigen Bereichen des Sees wirklich beachtliche Ausmaße hatten. Doch dann fing der vermeintliche armdicke Ast an zu wandern und der Tanz begann. Der recht Arm war teilweise bis zum Ellenbogen im Wasser weil ich die Bremse der Abu Record bannig knarsch eingestellt hatte und als ich den Hecht nach langem Hin und Her endlich im Boot hatte, war von der Zigarette nur noch der Filter übrig. Ich denk mal 5 Minuten hat mich mein bis jetzt größter „nicht-Bodden-Hecht“ auf jeden Fall beschäftigt. 

http://img703.*ih.us/img703/210/k1024f8.jpg

Er durfte nach dem Bild dann auch gleich wieder schwimmen gehen, so wie bis auf eine Ausnahme alle Schwedenhechte. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Woche am ersten See.

http://img832.*ih.us/img832/3927/k1024l11.jpg

http://img560.*ih.us/img560/747/k1024f3.jpg

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7842/k1024l3.jpg

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/18/k1024f2.jpg

http://img695.*ih.us/img695/4985/k1024l2.jpg

http://img829.*ih.us/img829/5747/k1024f1.jpg

Zwischendrin hab ich mich vom Wasser wegzerren lassen, um die Gegend zu erkunden und hab ne traumhafte Bucht am Sommen-See gefunden. Fix hoch zum Auto.. wenigstens 2 – 3 mal werfen muss drin sein! Was soll ich sagen.. kannste machen was du willst.. Hecht geht hier irgendwie immer  und das vor der Kulisse. 

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/4596/k1024f4.jpg

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/3060/k1024f5.jpg

Achso, sightseeing war auch mit drin.. aber eine Sehehnswürdigkeit muss reichen 

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/3640/k1024l6.jpg

Am darauf folgenden Montag bin ich dann auf den Raklangen umgezogen und dort ging es ähnlich weiter. Erst einmal mit dem Echolot geschaut ob man nicht nen paar flache Stellen ausfindig machen kann, nebenbei immer nen Wobbler im Schlepptau. 

http://img851.*ih.us/img851/520/k1024l1.jpg

http://img811.*ih.us/img811/5969/k1024l7.jpg

Als diese dann gefunden waren konnte es mit der aktiven Angelei weitergehen.

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/3595/k1024f16.jpg

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/5362/k1024f10.jpg


----------



## TioZ (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/8656/k1024f14.jpg

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/5208/k1024f11.jpg

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/7207/k1024f12.jpg

Es war aber, trotz aller Bemühungen!!! 

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/89/k1024a1.jpg

nicht immer möglich jeden Fisch zurück zu setzen. So kam dann auch folgendes Bild zu Stande. Besser kann man die Nahrungskette wohl kaum erklären.

http://img856.*ih.us/img856/9734/k1024f9.jpg

Besonders gefreut hab ich mich auch über einen Zander, welcher mir beim Schleppen zum Angelplatz auf den Rapala einstieg. Leider erst am letzten Tag vor der Abreise, sonst hätte ich sicherlich den ein oder anderen Abend die Kanten intensiver abgeklopft.

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/9185/k1024f7.jpg

Alles in Allem ein sehr gelungener Urlaub trotz meiner Schwarzmalerei vor Reiseantritt. Es wird mit Sicherheit nicht mein letztes Mal Schweden gewesen sein. Die Planung für nächstes Jahr ist schon angelaufen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tioz


----------



## dpj_de (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Toller Bericht und schöne Fotos - danke dafür und Petri zu Eueren Fischen!
viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*



TioZ schrieb:


> http://img856.*ih.us/img856/9734/k1024f9.jpg
> 
> Schöne Bilder, vor allem dieses und toller Bericht, ich könnte auch schon wieder nach Schweden fahren. Leider dauert es noch ein wenig. Für einen "Familienurlaub" wurde aber reichlich geangelt. Ich wünschte, meine "Regierung" wäre auch so pro angeln eingestellt.|krach:


----------



## TioZ (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Meine "Regierung" war nicht dabei.. dafür gibts nen separatem Urlaub  
Die Leine von meinem Vater und meinem Cousin war auch sehr viel kürzer  

Aus diesem Grund auch so viele Bilder "ohne mich".. meistens war ich allein unterwegs. Die haben aber auch nicht sone "Angelschramme" wie ich.. nicht mal beide zusammen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Ach so, das erklärt dann einiges....|rolleyes


----------



## Shadrap (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Das sind sehr schöne und teils kuriose Bilder. Vielen Dank.


----------



## TioZ (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Danke für die Blumen ..

Joa, Schweden ist schon ne Reise wert.. auch als Nichtangler.. hab ich mir sagen lassen. Ne, ist wirklich schön. Landschaftlich und auch kulturell, wenn man bereit ist ein wenig Strecke zu machen. Und für die Kurzen war es auch prima.. jeder Ort mit mehr als 10 Häusern hat wenigstens einen sehr guten Spielplatz und kein Nachbar meckert rum, wenn in der Mittagszeit vor dem Haus die Schlacht von Waterloo nachgestellt wird. 

Zum Bericht.. ab und zu muss ich ja auch meinen Teil zum AB beitragen. Meistens bin ich ja eher der "stille Mitleser" aber wenns was zu berichten gibt nehm ich mir gern die Zeit un tippe was zusammen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## arnichris (5. April 2012)

*AW: Köderempfehlungen für die Barsch- un Hechtangelei in Schweden*

Toller Bericht, dazu will ich mehr hören - fahr ja auch an den Raklangen 
Bin schon soooo gespannt :vik:


----------

